# I just reformated my computer, and need help to find drivers.



## Rubrah (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello

I just formated my computer, and im unable to connect to the internet, mostly because my ethernet adapter is not working, the drivers are not installed and im unable to search for them over the internet because theres now way i can connect using my desktop computer, im also unable to connect using the usb connection.
i went to the device manager and this is the information of my computer.
OS: Windows XP pro
Version 2002
SP 2
Computer: AMD Sempron (tm)
when i go to network adapters i just see the 1394 net adapter. 
in "other devices" i see plenty of Ethernet controller options and 2wire usb Remote NDIS ethernet.
i need help finding the right drivers since i dont know if my computer is an Intel brand for connections or if its from any other brand, i dont even know if AMD is a brand for the connection drivers or not : (
unfortunately im not a computer wizard so my knowledge is way too limited, i appreciate the help 

Pd. Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

What brand is the computer? If you know the brand then go to the manufacturers web site, do a search for the model, and download the drivers there.


----------



## Rubrah (Jun 22, 2008)

you know , thats a bit hard for me since i dont know the manufacturer of my computer, its a generic computer so i dont know the brand
i do know that my network card is a 3com corp networking division 3c910 integrated fast ethernet controller (3csoho100b-tx compatible).
also it appears that i have another card

Network card Nvidia corp nforce MCP-T Networking adapter.

but i dont know anything about drivers and what to do with them
so i need some steps, since i keep allsoftware on my laptops usb information, then i transfer that info to my desktop.

any kind of guides and help will be greatly appreciated. 

thx


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Download and run the *Unknown Device Identifier *. . It will identify most hardware . . post the result here


----------



## pican (Jun 22, 2008)

You said "...in "other devices" i see plenty of Ethernet controller options and 2wire usb Remote NDIS ethernet...". May be your ethernet didn'e compatible one and each other, try to disable 2wire usb and plenty of ethernet one by one.

And if you want to get the match driver you can use RadarSync to find the right driver for your hardware.

I hope this information can be useful for you.


Cheers :wave:


----------

